# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  कैसे प्रभावित कर सकता है, थायराइड द्विध्रुवी विकार को

## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है| द्विध्रुवी विकार को एक गंभीर मानसिक बीमारी माना जाता है। यह बीमारी रिश्ते, करियर की संभावनाओं, अकादमिक प्रदर्शन को नुकसान पहुंचा सकती है, और यहां तक ​​कि यह थाइरोइड रोग  के कारण आत्महत्या की प्रवृत्ति की संभावना को भी बढ़ावा देती है। द्विध्रुवी विकार असामान्य मूड परिवर्तन, ऊर्जा में उतार चढ़ाव, गतिविधि के स्तर और दैनिक कार्यों को पूरा करने की क्षमता को भी प्रभावित करती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*द्विध्रुवी के विकार :-
*
यह तो आप जानते ही है थायराइड की समस्याओं और मानसिक विकार के बीच सम्*बन्*धों के बारे में पहले से जानकारी थी। लेकिन हाल ही में हुए शोधों ने इसे और आसान बना दिया है। हालांकि, अभी इस क्षेत्र में काफी काम होना बाकी है। इसलिए, द्विध्रुवी विकार के कारण अब तक स्पष्ट नहीं हैं, लेकिन शोधकर्ताओं और डॉक्टरों द्वारा अनुमान लगाया गया है कि यह अतिरिक्त न्यूरोट्रांसमीटर है जो रसायनों से भरपूर मस्तिष्क के कारण हो सकता है, और जो सोच, स्मृति और भावना में एक निर्णायक भूमिका निभाते हैं।
वेसे द्विध्रुवी विकार दो भागों में बांटा हुआ है, द्विध्रुवी प्रथम और द्विध्रुवी द्वितीय। मूड चेंज में द्विध्रुवी प्रथम चरम पर होता है जो कि समय पर एक प्रकार का पागलपन सदृश करता है, मूड चेंज में द्विध्रुवी द्वितीय विकार कम चरम में होता हैं, और जिसका अक्सर दवा से इलाज किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है द्विध्रुवी विकार में थायराइड की भूमिका :-*

थाइरोइड द्रंथी  गर्दन में स्थित होती है और जो थायराइड हार्मोन, अर्थात्, T3 और T4 हार्मोन के स्राव के लिए जिम्मेदार होती है। ये हार्मोन न्यूरोट्रांसमीटर अधिनियम के रूप में आपके शरीर के चयापचय के लिए जिम्मेदार होता हैं। इसलिए, इसका एक व्यक्ति के मूड पर गहरा प्रभाव पड़ता है। यह भी पाया जाता है कि T3 थायराइड हार्मोन सिरोटोनिन के स्तर को प्रभावित करता है और डिप्रेशन का कारण बन सकता है जो  न्यूरोट्रांसमीटर के साथ जुडे हंसमुख मूड, T3 के निम्न स्तर हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के रूप में जाना जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थाइरोइड की कुछ अन्य भूमिकाये :-*

अगर थायरायड T3 का अतिरिक्त उत्पादन करता है तो मरीज की दिल की दर, थकान, और उन्मत्त अवसादग्रस्तता व्यवहार में वृद्धि का अनुभव हो सकता है। जबकि दूसरी ओर अगर किसी का द्विध्रुवी विकार के लिए इलाज किया जा रहा है तो उसको थायराइड रोग की संभावना हो सकती है। लिथियम को हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का कारण जाना जाता है, और लिथियम को द्विध्रुवी विकार के उपचार का एक विकल्प माना जाता है। यही कारण है कि लिथियम उपचार के दौरान थायराइड परीक्षण की नियमित रूप से सिफारिश की जाती है।
द्विध्रुवी विकार का कोई निश्चित इलाज नहीं है, इसके उपचार के लिए सिर्फ लक्षण प्रबंधन और मूड स्थिरीकरण हैं। दवाओं और मनोचिकित्सा का एक संयोजन भी इसमें सबसे प्रभावी है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*द्विध्रुवी विकार :-

*Attachment 906809

----------

